# Triple D/Q



## Karen McCullah

Any info or details yet? I know, it's early, but I'm at home today and wishing I was there! 
Going thru trial and training withdrawal regards.....


----------



## Mike Noel

Wiredlabz said:


> Any info or details yet? I know, it's early, but I'm at home today and wishing I was there!
> Going thru trial and training withdrawal regards.....


Only thing I heard was Lanse was wearing a Santa outfit, complete with beard.


----------



## Franco

Mike Noel said:


> Only thing I heard was Lanse was wearing a Santa outfit, complete with beard.


Just as long as he's not making the handlers sit on his lap first.

I swear, that man is good for the game!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Mike Noel said:


> Only thing I heard was Lanse was wearing a Santa outfit, complete with beard.


I hear thats all he wears now days.


----------



## Mike Noel

Mr Booty said:


> Just as long as he's not making the handlers sit on his lap first.
> 
> I swear, that man is good for the game!


All I can think of is Dan Akroyd in Trading Places during the Duke & Duke Christmas party.....I hope he doesn't pull a salmon out of his jacket and start knawing on it.


----------



## mpage

The Quall- only 3 dogs did 1st clean. Thats all i know.


----------



## budsdad

mpage said:


> The Quall- only 3 dogs did 1st clean. Thats all i know.


21 called back to the land blind/water blind in the PARC qualifying. The water blind is by invitation only.


----------



## Brent Keever

I just got back from there and yes the judge did have on Santa suit this morning. This afternoon he was in blue jeans. Sorry I dont have any info for you I left around two this afternoon. I did meet a few folks that hang around here. It was my first trial to watch and was very nice.


----------



## Howard N

It's about 9:00 pm there. Doesn't someone have some news on who did what? and what the tests were like?

.... And what did Lanse mean when he said, "Ho, ho, ho?"


----------



## Brent Keever

Howard I can tell you about one test. From what some of the people told me that it was a monter really pushing the limits of the dogs. Being my first trial to watch it intimidated me. I am use to hunt test. But that is about all I can tell you from what I heard is that it was a tough test.


----------



## bfarmer

I am not there... but here is the info from my sources.
Both derbies will start the fourth series in the morning. The Qual is very close to finishing the double blind. All setups had very good bird placement and were not "gimmies". The weather was beautiful and the spillway looked great. Sorry that is all I have for now.
Bobby


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

South Louisiana Retriever Club Derby Judges 
Larry Anderson and Lanse Brown aka Black Gold Santa Claus








6 dogs dropped in the first Series, 2 dogs in the second series, 
3 in the third.
Dogs called back to the fourth series and there names.
Unofficial - Some placements that I know of.
1. Patron
2. Mutt
3. Will RJ
5. Peanut 1st Place
7. Hannah
8. Arrow 2nd Place
9. Molly
13. Bullet 
14. Ammo Jam
16. Louie
17. Bounce 
19. Willie 
23. Tex 
24. Winston Jam
25. Boo 
27. Dealer

Acadiana Retriever Club Derby - Judges Ron Geels and Rickey Elston








8 dogs dropped in the first series, 3 dogs in the second series,
4 dogs in the third.
13 Dogs called back for the fourth. There number and name below.
Unofficial - Placements that I know of.
4. Patron
5. Mutt
8. Ammo Jam 
10. Peanut 1st Place 
11. Molly
16. Hannah
17. Willie
18. Jules
20. Will
22. Bounce
23. Arrow
25. Winston 2nd Place
26. Bullet 

Results are not guaranteed. Let me know if I've messed up. More Pictures to follow.


----------



## Kris Hunt

Good Luck Bill, Mickie And Ammo!!!!!!


----------



## Brent Keever

I saw Ammo run yesterday and met Bill and Mickie very nice people. Ammo from what I saw had a great day very nice dog.


----------



## bfarmer

I have some partial results:

Acadiana Derby:
1st: 10
2nd: 25
3rd: 20
4th: 17
RJ: 26
Jams: 8, 16, 23, ?, ?,?,?

S. Louisiana Derby:
1st: 5
2nd: 8
3rd: 9
4th: 3
RJ: 19
Jams: 2, 7, 13, 14, 16, 17, 23, 24, 25, 27

Acadiana Qualifying Callbacks to 2nd series:
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,22,23,26,27,32,33,36,38,39


----------



## Jay Dufour

Santa ! What a hoot! Thanks to Lance and Larry,as well as all the judges at our DQ.Lance proves that Field Trials and be competitive and challenging,and guess what.......FUN !!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Amazing!! The same dog (Peanut - Yellow LM) Won both Derby's today. The Dog is HOT! Peanut is owned by Chuck and Margorie Mize. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jason E.

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Amazing!! The same dog (Peanut - Yellow LM) Won both Derby's today. The Dog is HOT! Peanut is owned by Chuck and Margorie Mize. Congratulations!!!


Who is Peanut out of , and how old ????


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Jay Dufour said:


> Santa ! What a hoot! Thanks to Lance and Larry,as well as all the judges at our DQ.Lance proves that Field Trials and be competitive and challenging,and guess what.......FUN !!


Yes Indeed! Santa even handed out Presents.  Thanks!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Jason E. said:


> Who is Peanut out of , and how old ????


I believe he ages out in a few weeks. I talked with the owners and they said he's jammed a few derby's and these 2 Wins gave him 10 points. I do know he's doing well in the Derby that started today as well.


----------



## whitekey

Peanuts DOB is 2/12/2007 Sire is FC Justin Time Mr. Moto DAM is Windigo Deja Voodoo Gypsy Pearl


----------



## SueLab

Congrats to Peanut, Marj and Chuck Mize...I'm hoping for a grand slam this weekend. 

Peanut is a littermate to Homer, Don Erickson's nice young dog...both are out of our female Gypsy, MH, QAA...(Gypsy's breeder was Patsy Martin)...


----------



## birdthrower51

WOW! Congratulations Marjie & Chuck!! Our club members from Iowa; great to see Peanut doing so well. What a rush, huh?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Yo Ho Ho


----------



## HarryWilliams

Santa looks to be very focused. HPW


----------



## SamLab1

Congratulations Chuck & Marge & Peanut!!!!! Winning 2 out of 3 and still in the 3rd, WOW, what a weekend for Peanut. We're really happy for you guys, his mom is sitting here very proud also...


----------



## Juli H

congrats to Gary, Heidi and Winston! 2nd place in the derby! He is 22 months old, QAA, Open Pts, derby list last yr, and a _Chessie_ 

Juli


----------



## bfarmer

More results:
Port Arthur Qual:
1st 24
2nd 30
3rd 33
4th 29
RJ 12
Jam 7, 20, 26


----------



## SFLabs

Derby into its final series, 18 dogs called back. Sorry no numbers, only know that Ammo is back. Got to see two of the Derbies on Friday and Saturday. Some good dog work. Congrats to Chuck, Marj, and Peanut. Great Work!! Below are the happy crew.... 

Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

SFLabs said:


> Derby into its final series, 18 dogs called back. Sorry no numbers, only know that Ammo is back. Got to see two of the Derbies on Friday and Saturday. Some good dog work. Congrats to Chuck, Marj, and Peanut. Great Work!! Below are the happy crew....
> 
> Deb Wehner
> Santa Fe Labs


Nice pic
*Congratulations to Peanut and crew, he is a nice looking pup.*


----------



## SFLabs

Derby finished, only have 1st and 2nd placings will post as soon as I get the rest. 

1st/Willie/Jim Pickering










2nd/Ammo/Bill Petrovish










Way to Go Ammo, Very proud of you. Now I wish I would of stayed another day to see this!!

Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Brent Keever

Way to go Ammo enjoyed my time there Friday almost woke up and drove back over today but had second thoughts.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Congratulations Jim!*


----------



## bfarmer

Port Arthur Derby Ressults:
1st 25-Willie
2nd 11-Ammo
3rd 16-Arrow
4th 21-
RJ 26-Dealer
Jams: 1, 3, 22, 24


----------



## bfarmer

Conrats to Jim Scarborough and Gus on the Qual 3rd!
Bobby


----------



## Brad B

bfarmer said:


> Conrats to Jim Scarborough and Gus on the Qual 3rd!
> Bobby


Outstanding Jim/Gus!!! I knew you'd do well!! Good job.


----------



## Mark Sehon

Congrats to Jim and Bill on your placements in the PARC derby. Congrats on all placements at the 3DQ.


----------



## Kris Hunt

CONGRATULATIONS AMMO, BILL AND MICKIE!!!! 

Kris


----------



## Jason E.

Congrats Jim and Willie...


----------



## lanse brown

The SLRC members - all of whom train their own dogs together as a training group made their entire D/Q a very easy trial to judge-we never had a delay and they all were very positive. I really thank them for allowing all the contestants to enjoy themselves and giving the pros a place to earn a living. Mark Edwards was very complimentary and as usual Beckie was there to help Mark air and bring dogs to line on time-it really helped to keep the trial running and allowed us to have time to call back almost every dog that had not failed. The Santa attire was to lossen up the new people and to make sure that the contestants dogs-each one received a Christmas bag of Milk Bones gift wrapped by my wife Jimmy-Santa had heard about something called Judge's gifts and he wanted to be sure that the judges had provided a gift for each dog and handler. I hope that all the enterants in both the Derby and Qualifying had as good a time as Larry and I had. Sometimes judges who are insecure and feel themselves to be inadequate focus on the mat, or the miniutiae and because of their insecurities their attitude casts a pallor which pervades the atmosphere and consequently the contestants are not relaxed and therefore do not enjoy themselves and have FUN. I often remind myself of John Riggens' time with Sandra Day O'Conner as he somewhat inebriated said "loosen up Sandy baby" as he slid under the table and passed out at one of Ronald Reagan's state dinners. The point is that this sport has to be fun or why would we do it? I had fun this weekend and it was because of the excellent working club members and the very nice contestants-THANK YOU ALL. Lanse


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Kris Hunt said:


> CONGRATULATIONS AMMO, BILL AND MICKI!!!!
> 
> Kris


Thanks CajunMarine, Mark Sehon, and Kris Hunt.
A HUGE Thanks to All the Wonderful Judges, Club Members and Helpers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is a Five Star Event. If you ever get a chance to go you should. 
I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Kris Hunt

Where you headed now Micki?

Kris


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Kris Hunt said:


> Where you headed now Micki?
> 
> Kris


California. We will head back to Montana at the end of March or first part of April.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Chuck and Peanut. Congratulations Again!!
A Double Header - Two Blue Ribbons, One at the South Louisiana Retriever Club Trial and another at the Acadiana Retriever Club Trail.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

The Port Arthur Retriever Club Trial








Ammo (CLF) on Left - Willie (YLM) on Right
Willie (owned by Jim and Kathy Pickering Wins the Derby and finishes his Derby Career with 51 points. Willie aged out today. Happy Birthday!
What a way to end your Derby Career. Jim and Kathy Congratulations on all your success with Willie. 
Ammo (Owned by Bill and Micki Petrovish) places second. There were 4 dogs that finished or placed in all three trials this weekend. Willie and Ammo were 2 of them. The other 2 were Arrow and Mutt. Arrow is owned by Bobby Farmer/handled by Mark Edwards. Mutt is owned and handled by William Wertz. 

Port Arthur Derby Results:
1st Place - Willie
2nd Place - Ammo
3rd Place - Arrow
4th Place - Mutt
RJ - Dealer
Jams - Louie, Jules, Wendy, and Romeo 
Congratulations to All.
A BIG THANK YOU to The Judges. They were LW Goldstein MD and Mark Rosenblum.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

KPR'S Wet Willie (Willie) and Jim Pickering








Way to Go Jim and Willie!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

bfarmer said:


> Congrats to Jim Scarborough and Gus on the Qual 3rd!
> Bobby


Yes! A 3rd in the one Trial and a Jam in another. Congrats!!!
Pretty Amazing since Gus just recently aged out of the Derby. The qual that Gus Jammed in was the toughest Qual I have ever seen. Way to go!
Team Gus.


----------



## stevelow

Congratulations to Jim Pickering and Willie on the Derby win, Jim Scarborough and Gus on the Qual third, and Cyndi Gunzer with Louie on two Derby Jams.


----------



## KNorman

Rickey Elston and Ron Geels set up the best Q I've ever had the pleasure of running.

We went out on the water blind, but I stuck around to watch the 4th series and it was also nice.

I think Lee Jolley won Acadiana Q with "Canaille" and Mark Smith 2nd with "Stout".

Got around to look at a few other set ups. The Port Arthur Q (on Sat) was a monster. I'm glad we didn't enter that one  The derbies looked good.


----------



## Duck Guy

Way to go Marjie and Chuck!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jim Scarborough

Thanks to all for your congratulations. Gus had a good weekend on some great, but very, very difficult tests. My congratulations go to the teams of judges we ran under in the Port Arthur and Acadiana trials. The tests were really hard, but completely fair. No shame in failing, and a sense of pride in just finishing. 

The 3-DQ is one of the only places where contestants in "minor" stakes have a chance to run under 8-point judges on terrific grounds. There was nothing "minor" about any of these stakes, and the contestants felt it. My hat is off to Port Arthur judges Dr. Bill Goldstein and Mark Rosenblum, and to Ron Geels and Ricky Elston of Acadiana. Your tests made us feel like big leaguers, and your hospitality and demeanor made us all feel like an important part of the sport we love. Thank you.

The 3-DQ is often plagued by bad winter weather, but it is a Major League event for the "minor" stakes. 

Now for some "home cooking," my congrats to good friends with great dogs. Kudos to my fellow Port Arthur RC members Wayne Stupka and Marshall Stone. Wayne's dog Wendy jammed a tough PA Derby and she is only 11 months old. Marshall's dog Hannah got two jams at 13 months of age. Another hit on the youth parade would be Bill and Micki Petrovich's 14-month Ammo, who jammed two Derbies and finished second in the Port Arthur Derby, to give her 15 Derby points at a very, very young age. Ammo has been on my radar screen ever since she beat my dog Gus by winning a Derby in Montana at the tender age of 8 months. 

Congrats also go to Lee Jolley and his very, very special little dog, Canaille, for a first and a second in two gorilla Quals. Watch for this dog; she's special and we'll be hearing a lot from her for a long time. When you are standing in the holding blind and watching her run in front of you, you know you have a very tough act to follow.


----------



## golden boy 2

thats a funny looking golden Pickering runs.........He looks ashamed that he left for the dark side.


----------



## scott spalding

Congratulations to jim and Willie and Ammo and Bill and Micki on a great trial.
________
Vaaapp


----------



## windigo

Big congratulations to Peanut, Chuck and Margie. He is a tremendous dog and they are wonderful amateurs who love their animals.

What is not evident is that, in addition to his genetics and the commitment of his owners, Peanut owes his success to the methods of Bill Hillmann. I don't profess to be an expert on them. It would take a life time to understand and keep up with Bill's innovations. But to the best of my ability, my training group uses what my friend and mentor taught me about teaching a dog to mark. His techniques have developed Peanut into the incredible dog he is. We are all in your debt, Bill. THANK YOU!!

Patsy Martin


----------



## lilbit_1958

Thats my crazy boss in his Santa suit. Go Lanse


----------



## Karen Goff

Big Congratulations to Chuck, Marjorie & Peanut! All your hard work and love is paying off! It is an honor to be included in your Texas training group! We are so proud and excited for you!

Karen Goff & Star!


----------



## Franco

Cat Squirrel said:


> and Mark Smith 2nd with "Stout".
> 
> Mark has only had Stout back a week. Brew Of St James Gate or Stout has been with his owner the last two months duck hunting! He's one nice looking Choco Lab too. Glad he's kept it together.How solid are those basics?


----------



## rboudet

Mr Booty said:


> Cat Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Mark Smith 2nd with "Stout".
> 
> Mark has only had Stout back a week. Brew Of St James Gate or Stout has been with his owner the last two months duck hunting! He's one nice looking Choco Lab too. Glad he's kept it together.How solid are those basics?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong dog Frank, Stout never left. You may be thinking about Moose, but he is as black as they come.
Click to expand...


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers

Can anyone guess which one is Willie.










Anna and I want to congratulate Jim and Willie for his birthday and a great finish to a fantastic derby career.


----------



## Howard N

golden boy 2 said:


> thats a funny looking golden Pickering runs.........He looks ashamed that he left for the dark side.


Geez Mike, you can't exactly call Willie .... dark.








Are you sure you're not seeing *pride?*

* *


----------



## MardiGras

Congrats to Jim and Gus (and Burnedette)!! 
(Gus is Katie's brother and ran derby together this past fall!)

That's awesome!!

Sheril


----------



## Jim Pickering

KPR's Texas Retrievers said:


> Can anyone guess which one is Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna and I want to congratulate Jim and Willie for his birthday and a great finish to a fantastic derby career.


Thanks for the post Ken. I thank you for letting an old Golden trainer have such an exceptional pup. Willie gave us a fun year and hopefully there will be more to come.

I cannot recall if Willie had a ribbon when I picked him out so the collar color is no help except that I have to think that if they did have collars I would have taken a hard look at the one with the blue collar. I do recall that Willie got my attention by being a bit bolder than the others. While the others stuck together Willie was off exploring on his own so maybe the one right front headed away from the group is Willie. However, based on tail carriage I might guess that Willie is the one in the back left assuming the collar is orange and not peach as it appears on my screen.

Willie the pointing Lab at 8 weeks.


----------



## kb27_99

KPR's Texas Retrievers said:


> Can anyone guess which one is Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna and I want to congratulate Jim and Willie for his birthday and a great finish to a fantastic derby career.




Orange collar?


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers

Here’s a picture of Anna and the whole gang. Look close there are 11 puppies there. This was taken 1/26/07 in the afternoon after we had gotten back from the vet. As far as the first picture is concerned it was taken 2/14/07 and Jim your first intuition was right Willie is in blue. What a long way both Willie and Patron have come since these first pictures. Jim, thank you for picking one of Anna’s pups for your first Lab. I know that both you and Willie will have great fun together and a great career.


----------

